# Personalities you don't match with



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't get along with sensing types...or intuitives...or thinkers....or feelers....or perceivers....or judgers....

I dislike introverts and extraverts equally and don't get along with either.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

*ENT*fucking*Js*

I ve only come close to do something with one and she was bossy as hell. I normaly value confidence and i like the woman to be strong willed, but "listen to me for a fucking moment Im your partner not your dog-slave ok"?


----------

